# Shoes for a wide toe box?



## JonRinehart (Jun 8, 2010)

I am looking for a pair of mountain shoes that have a very wide toe box. I have a pair of shimanos right now and I have herd that relative to other brands shimano tends to have a wide toe box, but they are still very uncomfortable and have fallen apart over the 6 months I have owned them. I'm not happy with my shimanos. Out of all the non cycling shoes I have ever tried on Keens seem to fit my foot best. Suggestions?


----------



## jasonball (Nov 9, 2010)

I wear a normal sneaker in 4e. which is like a double wide. road shoes I have specialized and herd they fit pretty much the same for mtb shoes. I were some pearl izumi and I used a shoes strecher. they feel well.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

NORTHWAVE....hands down the most comfy shoes I've ever had. I bought mine at Bike Bling.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I have Forte shoes. I don't have a wide foot per se, but the "toe box" is where shoes are always tight fro me. 

You can likely find a good deal on 2010's right now.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Did you know Keen makes cycling shoes now?

http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/ss11/shoes/men/pedal/springwater/grey!%20keen%20yellow


----------



## JonRinehart (Jun 8, 2010)

mtnbiker72 said:


> Did you know Keen makes cycling shoes now?
> 
> http://www.keenfootwear.com/product/ss11/shoes/men/pedal/springwater/grey!%20keen%20yellow


I did know they started making cycling shoes but I hadn't seen that particular model. I had just seen the more of a sandal style commuter shoe. Those look awesome, thank you. But I am kind of looking for high end shoe with a carbon sole. I think I am going to try my luck with a pair of custom fit shimano's and while I'm at it I may invest in a shoe stretcher. Even though I haven't had luck with my current pair I think the more expensive ones will be more durable.Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## .40AET (Jun 7, 2007)

JonRinehart said:


> But I am kind of looking for high end shoe with a carbon sole.


Take a look at the Sidi Dragons in Mega size. I'm only a 2E but they have plenty of room.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

Go for the Sidi's for sure. I wear a 4E street shoe and work at a shop and the Sidi's are the best option that I've found. They come in wide widths :thumbsup: Pearl Izumi's aren't a bad option if you're on a tight budget, but the Sidi's are more comfortable and have a longer life and more replacement parts are available for them.


----------

